# Is clipping your nails in public gross?



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

What about clipping your nails while at your desk at work?


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Yes, it's kinda weird. Except the other day one of my nails broke really far down and it was painful, so I had to clean it up a little. That's the only exception.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

"We hold these truths to be self evident, that the decapitation of inactive bodily proteins in the presence of the public at large, is demoralizing, discontenting, irrefutable, irrevocable, inconceivable, and frankly illegal" --President Andy Capp (1776)


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Not really, as long as you aren't leaving them strewn about. I've never really understood why people think it's gross.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Crisigv said:


> Yes, it's kinda weird. Except the other day one of my nails broke really far down and it was painful, so I had to clean it up a little. That's the only exception.


Yeah, that makes sense.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Yeah, it's kind of gross. Do that stuff at home. I guess if you're a woman you might have a nail clipper in your purse but, as a guy, I've never taken a nail clipper with me anywhere outside the house. Leaving your nail clippings around is pretty gross though, and even if you try to clean up after yourself, some nail clippings go flying off to who knows where.

What about clipping toe nails out in public? I don't see how someone could not think that was gross.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I guess I wouldn't do it, but I wouldn't care if someone did at all.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Sometimes you have to, so if you can catch the clippings in something, I think it's okay as long as it isn't toenails.

I saw a man peeling dry skin off his feet once. I think he dropped it on the floor.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

I would rather watch someone clip their nails rather than watch them chew them all day.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Its just a really weird thing to do in public.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yeah it's gross.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Yes. You can groom at home easily


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I lost count in how many times I've seen someone clip their fingernails and toenails in public transit. But still, that is nothing compare to seeing someone shoot heroin, cook meth or masturbate, which I have also seen regularly in public transit here. Especially the train system. Worst was when some homeless guy sitting near me was literally plucking his decayed rotten teeth off of his mouth and threw it at other passengers nearby.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah, at least they're being considerate and leaving a snack


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Blue Dino said:


> I lost count in how many times I've seen someone clip their fingernails and toenails in public transit. But still, that is nothing compare to seeing someone shoot heroin, cook meth or masturbate, which I have also seen regularly in public transit here. Especially the train system. Worst was when some homeless guy sitting near me was literally plucking his decayed rotten teeth off of his mouth and threw it at other passengers nearby.


I would never do public transit again.

I clip my nails outside so I don't have to make sure the clippings get in the garbage. If I know someone is watching I don't do it though.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yes should be done in private or at salons.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I guess it's a bit odd. I don't know about gross unless the clippings go flying and hit someone in the eye or something.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I've seen 2 coworkers do this at their desk. Next thing you know they will start douching at their desk.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

If they're doing it over a garbage bin, I wouldn't really care. 

It's a bit strange of a thing to do, but certainly not the grossest.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> I've seen 2 coworkers do this at their desk. Next thing you know they will start douching at their desk.


 Who wouldn't want a hairdo like that? Stays perfectly in place no matter what orientation your body is in.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

You know you can't just ask us these random questions and not tell us why. I'd love to know what the inspiration was. I know there is usually a story behind everything you post. Whether it's a hairball in the shower drain or a note about the sink. These are Komorikun classics and we need to know when there is a new one coming.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I recall years ago a middle-aged female co-worker clipping her nails at work. At the time I couldn't believe that someone would be doing that in public, much less at work, so I thought she had to have been doing something else even though it was unmistakable. I guess she was clipping. What's funny is that she is probably someone who would be very fastidious, and chastise anybody who would be dirty or messy, yet she's leaving her clippings wherever they go, most likely. I'm certainly not a neat and tidy person, but that was a bit much.


----------



## Seagreens (Aug 23, 2017)

Yeah, it's gross because the clippings fly everywhere. The worst I've done is clipping them in the parking lot waiting for someone and felt gross after I got out of the car and had clippings falling off my shirt. 
It wouldn't really bother me if I saw someone doing it though.


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

Yes it's gross. I usually shave and clip my nails before I take a shower.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Common sense. 
Do that at home or in the bathroom. Nobody want to see your nasty nail clippings.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

My elderly neighbor clips his toenails by balancing his foot on the balcony railing, so the clippings fall down to the garden below.

...the entire neighborhood can see him as he does this...


----------



## AlwaysAWorldApart (Oct 2, 2017)

One day, I was in the mart of Wal, the kid working in cell phone shop busted out a pair of clippers and proceeded to clip his nails WHILE helping customers!! I almost died. It doesn't gross me out in the fact of being a "disgusting" grooming ritual, if is the fact that you are supposed to be a professional! You're in a dress shirt and tie for christs sake, do your grooming at home- in private- where you are supposed to!


----------



## Clivy (Aug 13, 2017)

Once at Niagara Falls, I remember seeing this fat women having her toe nails clipped by her husband on a bench. It was really gross and weird.


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

Clivy said:


> Once at Niagara Falls, I remember seeing this fat women having her toe nails clipped by her husband on a bench. It was really gross and weird.


This is like three fetishes in one.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Blue Dino said:


> I lost count in how many times I've seen someone clip their fingernails and toenails in public transit. But still, that is nothing compare to seeing someone shoot heroin, cook meth or masturbate, which I have also seen regularly in public transit here. Especially the train system. Worst was when some homeless guy sitting near me was literally plucking his decayed rotten teeth off of his mouth and threw it at other passengers nearby.


Nice town - sounds a bit like inner-city Melbourne.

I was walking up one of the main streets here in the city the other day and some homeless guy was heating up his meth pipe - a bit further along the cops actually booked some middle aged guy just for jay-walking. Jesus Christ.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Rains said:


> This is like three fetishes in one.


I count two - what's the third one? That they're doing it in public? 

Either way I'm feeling slightly sick.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Only the sound is kind of annoying. If I can't hear it I don't care.


----------



## Clivy (Aug 13, 2017)

harrison said:


> I count two - what's the third one? That they're doing it in public?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's even worse seeing it in person, especially since their kids were right beside them while doing so.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

I've honestly never even thought about it lol.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

The fat lady (older lesbian) who sits next to me at work was really working on her nails today. Think it was something more than clipping. 

She keeps her desk super clean and organized. Like not an object out of place and various decorations, photos on her desk. No pens or paper lying around. Nothing.

So I was wondering what she was doing with whatever she was removing from her nails. After she left today, I had a look. Near her desk and there were lots of nail clippings and stuff on the floor. So gross man. We have lots of trash cans near our desks too.

I do recall one time a few weeks ago, I asked her something about work and she was in the middle of her nail clipping thing. Right after I asked she wiped it off the table. I had hoped she was wiping the clippings into a trash can (that I couldn't see) but I guess not.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I think it's gross and distasteful; do it on your own time at home. I was on the train and this lady started to clip her nails and leave the droppings on the floor; a lot of people scolded her and told her not to do it in public.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Yep, totally gross. This reminds me of something super weird... a few months ago I thought I lost my cat while staying at my mom's house. So I was looking everywhere for him and I went into my step-dad's office hoping to find my cat. On the corner of his desk, I found.... a ziploc bag full of fingernail clippings. wtf??? Who does such a thing.... how disgusting. I kept on joking with my coworkers that week that it's the fingernail clippings of all his victims... seriously though... who does that.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Some people do weird stuff with their hair too. Like I've had roommates who would leave crap loads of hair in the shower drain and never clean it up. Like globs and globs of hair. I even found hair on the ceiling above the shower, on the walls of the shower. Everywhere. How the hell that happened, I have no idea. The worst are those with long, thick black hair. 

So now I have aversion to long black, straight hair. I just picture my clogged up shower drain every time I see someone with long, black hair.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

komorikun said:


> Some people do weird stuff with their hair too. Like I've had roommates who would leave crap loads of hair in the shower drain and never clean it up. Like globs and globs of hair. I even found hair on the ceiling above the shower, on the walls of the shower. Everywhere. How the hell that happened, I have no idea. The worst are those with long, thick black hair.
> 
> So now I have aversion to long black, straight hair. I just picture my clogged up shower drain every time I see someone with long, black hair.


How could you live with someone who does not clean up after themselves? I could never live with people who do not clean up. Probably one of the reasons why I live alone.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

rockyraccoon said:


> How could you live with someone who does not clean up after themselves? I could never live with people who do not clean up. Probably one of the reasons why I live alone.


They cleaned up after themselves for the most part. They weren't slobs. But for some reason they were blind to their hair. Didn't notice it or got some perverted enjoyment from looking at their fallen hairs.

Neat freaks can be pretty bad too. I've had roommates who got pissed at me for leaving a dirty cereal bowl in the sink.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

harrison said:


> Nice town - sounds a bit like inner-city Melbourne.
> 
> I was walking up one of the main streets here in the city the other day and some homeless guy was heating up his meth pipe - a bit further along the cops actually booked some middle aged guy just for jay-walking. Jesus Christ.


Yeah same here as well. Often times they see some crazy person doing something dangerous to themselves or others. The police here will just pretend they don't see it and keep walking unless someone complain for them to handle it, because they are in a hurry to write a parking or traffic ticket. The latter will generate revenue and its easy to handle, while the former doesn't and is dangerous to deal with.

I remember once in the city some homeless man chasing another homeless trying to slash with a knife. Police saw it and quickly turn out of the block so they don't have to be there for it.

No clue Australia has stuff like that too. Always thought these are american-esque themes.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Blue Dino said:


> Yeah same here as well. Often times they see some crazy person doing something dangerous to themselves or others. The police here will just pretend they don't see it and keep walking unless someone complain for them to handle it, because they are in a hurry to write a parking or traffic ticket. The latter will generate revenue and its easy to handle, while the former doesn't and is dangerous to deal with.
> 
> I remember once in the city some homeless man chasing another homeless trying to slash with a knife. Police saw it and quickly turn out of the block so they don't have to be there for it.
> 
> *No clue Australia has stuff like that too*. Always thought these are american-esque themes.


No, unfortuntaley we have all that stuff too - not long ago my tram was really slow and I was wondering what the problem was. Apparently a homeless woman had stabbed some guy in the stomach. Lots of homeless here - it's an extremely expensive country. Plenty of crime too - we just don't have the mass shootings, because it's harder to get a gun. (possible though)


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

I can't say I have ever seen it happen. I wouldn't consider it that high on disgusting things though, so long as the clippings don't ping off and land in my eagerly open mouth or whatever. My eyes and body have a weird and unique (it seems) capacity to rotate, which means I can look in other directions. This adaptation lets me limit the damage of seeing things I might not enjoy so much.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

its kinda gross. the clippings go everywhere and that's kinda gross. its on a par with picking your nose in public. if you must, do it at home or go to the bathroom. Its called having good etiquette.

and thank goodness for the picture of the woman clipping her nails. Previously, I had no idea of what someone clipping nails actually looked like or what that actually was. :roll :lol


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

harrison said:


> I count two - what's the third one? That they're doing it in public?


That'd be a fourth actually. The other three were submissive chubby-chaser with foot fetish.


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

It's gross when done in public. But strangely I like the sound of nail clippings:


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, it's gross. Especially if they like to chew on the clippings. (Yes, I've known people that do that.)


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

I think it's fine, unless you don't do it over a trash can. My brother just does it straight over the carpet which I find gross


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

I mean... why would someone do it in public, anyways? Can't they wait till they get home? I guess fingernails aren't that bad but toenails???? YUCK.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Years ago I had a really odd coworker who annoyed me endlessly. I remember one day I found him sitting down with his shoes and socks off clipping his toenails at work. Seriously...couldn't wait until he got home?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> What about clipping your nails while at your desk at work?


 I just realized this photo is kind of erotic.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Lonelyguy said:


> Years ago I had a really odd coworker who annoyed me endlessly. I remember one day I found him sitting down with his shoes and socks off clipping his toenails at work. Seriously...couldn't wait until he got home?


Oh god, that's horrible. Even worse than my coworker. Lately she has been going at her nails almost everyday. Leaves the clippings on the floor.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Oh god, that's horrible. Even worse than my coworker. Lately she has been going at her nails almost everyday. Leaves the clippings on the floor.


 You can try out your new vacuum that way. Have a finger and toenail clipping marathon and see if it sucks them all up in one pass.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

My sister hates feet, BTW. She used to tell this story about a guy she went on a date with. The first date when they went to the movies she said he took off his shoe and was scratching his foot and eating popcorn with the same hand. :lol


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

WillYouStopDave said:


> You can try out your new vacuum that way. Have a finger and toenail clipping marathon and see if it sucks them all up in one pass.


Gross, man. I don't want be anywhere near those nail clippings. Even though I enjoy talking to her, I'm glad she found a new job. The nail clipping and the constant eating junk food is distracting.


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

Yes it is. Total crass behavior! I used to have coworker that used to do that and it would drive me bananas. I always feared that one of his nails would go up on the air and land on my hair.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

She's doing it right now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> She's doing it right now.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Thanks for the update. :lol:lol


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I went to go ask a question, and this other coworker (not the one previously mentioned in this thread who found another job) was in the middle of clipping her nails. So she saw me coming and wiped the nails off her desk into her hand and dumped them in the trash. 

And there is a 3rd one that clips her nails while at her desk too.


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

It's a little bit gross. You'd think people would do it at home.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Piggies.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Blue Dino said:


> I lost count in how many times I've seen someone clip their fingernails and toenails in public transit. But still, that is nothing compare to seeing someone shoot heroin, cook meth or masturbate, which I have also seen regularly in public transit here. Especially the train system. *Worst was when some homeless guy sitting near me was literally plucking his decayed rotten teeth off of his mouth and threw it at other passengers nearby.*


That's just...


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Don't think I have ever seen anyone clipping their nails in a public place, such as a bus or train. But I think it would look a bit weird, couldn't they at least find a lavatory cubicle somewhere?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Which is worse clipping your nails at your desk (at work) or flossing your teeth?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Don't know how nail clipping goes for most people but half the time when I'm clipping my nails I'll get those errant pieces of nail that fly in random directions and hit me in the nose or something. It'd be kind of funny if someone was clipping their nails and it just landed right on someone else's shoulder or something. :lol

It's like....what do you say to that?


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

komorikun said:


> Which is worse clipping your nails at your desk (at work) or flossing your teeth?


It's close, but I have to go with flossing. Bits of food flying around is just unsanitary.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I saw one of the nail clipper coworkers flossing her teeth at her desk. She also, like many other coworkers, eats at her desk. Not just snacks but full-on meals (even though we have a break room with a table and a counter to sit at). Pretty soon, they will be using porta-potties at their desk.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

It's gross, but it takes the cake compare to other things I typically and regularly see on public transit here such as: public urination, defecation, masturbation, vomiting and heroin injection. 

But on the lighter side, I also once saw an asian lady bringing a cutting board on the train and she was chopping and prepping her uncooked vegetables there. Probably an early headstart to prep for dinner. :lol 

I also once saw a big black lady trying a big liter size bottle of pink gooey liquid. A few minutes in, she started moaning and quickly sprinted out in the next train station. I then realize that might've been a big bottle of Pepto Bismol.


----------



## rmb1990 (Jan 16, 2015)

Keep all nail clipping activities inside the home.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

rmb1990 said:


> Keep all nail clipping activities inside the home.


:lol YES!

All that DNA under the fingernails!


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I've seen 2 coworkers do this at their desk. Next thing you know they will start douching at their desk.


Doctor Dick

lol


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

roxslide said:


> Yep, totally gross. This reminds me of something super weird... a few months ago I thought I lost my cat while staying at my mom's house. So I was looking everywhere for him and I went into my step-dad's office hoping to find my cat. On the corner of his desk, I found.... a ziploc bag full of fingernail clippings. wtf??? Who does such a thing.... how disgusting. I kept on joking with my coworkers that week that it's the fingernail clippings of all his victims... seriously though... who does that.


Omg  hysterical but freaking weird!!! I would seriously have to wonder about somebody like that. In a ziploc bag in their desk...bizarre.



komorikun said:


> I saw one of the nail clipper coworkers flossing her teeth at her desk. She also, like many other coworkers, eats at her desk. Not just snacks but full-on meals (even though we have a break room with a table and a counter to sit at). Pretty soon, they will be using porta-potties at their desk.


jeez makes you think of that saying don't sh** where you eat. Next time I work at a desk I am sanitizing the crap out of it. You don't think of all the antics that went on with the person before you but now I seriously need to consider that


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

komorikun said:


> I've seen 2 coworkers do this at their desk. Next thing you know they will start douching at their desk.


Were they female? Do you think they had really bad period cramps or something? So were sitting in weird positions as a result. Only other thing I can think of is some bizarre meditation/exercise thing.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> jeez makes you think of that saying don't sh** where you eat. Next time I work at a desk I am sanitizing the crap out of it. You don't think of all the antics that went on with the person before you but now I seriously need to consider that


I kind of felt bad for the woman who replaced the older fat lesbian (not the one on maternity leave). I sit next to her. Cause she got her keyboard and mouse. Now I don't feel bad for her cause she eats at her desk too. She even peels hard boiled eggs at her desk. At least she doesn't clip her nails. Thank god.

The fat lesbian was super organized and neat except she would clip her nails at her desk and then just wipe them off the desk onto the floor. She also ate at her desk. Like big complicated meals. One time I saw her flip her keyboard over and it was like an avalanche.

Actually I changed desks and took her desk, so there are probably food particles and her nail clippings still in the carpet of where I sit. I wanted the corner desk so that's why I changed.

The janitor doesn't do a very good job. I stay late at work, so I know. He hasn't changed out the garbage bags in the big room I'm in in probably a year or more. He just dumps the stuff into a big trash bag. That would be okay I guess if if it was just paper and stuff but the majority eat at their desks, so they are throwing out banana peels, egg shells, etc.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

4 pages and 75 posts later and this pedantic subject is still running? well seen komorikun and others has waayyyyy too much time on their hands. :lol

I've seen more important topics get less attention.


----------



## LampSandwich (May 5, 2012)

The only time I can see it not being reaLLLY weird is in a really large open public area like a park or something. Inside though? YUCK


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Yeah I've seen it done at work, I don't know why people do that. I can't stand the sound of someone clipping nails, and they fly around everywhere too. My brother would clip them in the living room at our house and hide the clippings under the couch, when mom went to vacuum you could hear them tumbling through the central vac system.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Perhaps they just want something to snack on for later?


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

People spitting in public was once non existent in the UK but with the huge influx of people from other countries you see it all the time now.

****ing gross.


----------

